# EV Electric vehicle Vectrix VX1 ElectroCraft 7-25987 electric motor assembly



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $352.00*
End Date: Monday Jul-28-2014 4:29:39 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $352.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

